

Group So Desperate to Go After Popcorn Time That It Threatens a Blog Software - peter123
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150129/06555929849/anti-piracy-group-so-desperate-to-go-after-popcorn-time-that-it-threatens-blog-software-maker.shtml

======
bhhaskin
This is a perfect example of how broken the system is.

